# do shrimps hide?



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

my 10 crs are all hiding and i cant see them..this is usual??


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes, especially if this is a new tank. They'll eventually come out to look for food.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Joeee said:


> Yes, especially if this is a new tank. They'll eventually come out to look for food.


ya the only time I see mine is during food time  but I also plant it heavily with moss so you can't see them


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

The walls of my tank are green so I only see shrimp and snails.

Btw, is this a species only tank?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

i have 14 neon tetras and 10 crs thats all.. my 10 crs are all hiding inside the driftwood..i thought there were all sick.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> i have 14 neon tetras and 10 crs thats all.. my 10 crs are all hiding inside the driftwood..i thought there were all sick.


they just want to play hide and seek


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> i have 14 neon tetras and 10 crs thats all.. my 10 crs are all hiding inside the driftwood..i thought there were all sick.


That's why they are hiding


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

> That's why they are hiding


Agreed. Even my small glowlight tetras scare the shrimps into hiding until I removed the fishes


----------



## nicklfire (May 28, 2010)

If you ever plan on breeding them i would take the advice of the group and try a shrimp only tank. With those other fish in there they will likely eat the babies far before you ever see them. You might on the off chance have a baby survive but you got to have some GREAT hiding spots for them.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Yea with the neons in the tank, the shrimp will def be hiding. When I added my 4 neons to my shrimp tank to take care of some critters, my shrimp hid the entire time, came out when i put a few pellets in that about it... be cautious as well... you MAY have aggresive neons... I kno mine were, I ended up losing 2 shrimp due to them being really aggresive... my neons were so aggressive they were picking at each other, I personally have never ever seen that in Neons.

If you have a 2nd tank, I highly advise moving the neons into that tank. Keep the shrimp in the tank thats already been established.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

My shrimp always hid when they were in the same tank as My guppies. Now the shrimp are in their own tank so they never really hide, they swim around the tank knowing there are no predators


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

arktixan said:


> Yea with the neons in the tank, the shrimp will def be hiding. When I added my 4 neons to my shrimp tank to take care of some critters, my shrimp hid the entire time, came out when i put a few pellets in that about it... be cautious as well... you MAY have aggresive neons... I kno mine were, I ended up losing 2 shrimp due to them being really aggresive... my neons were so aggressive they were picking at each other, I personally have never ever seen that in Neons.
> 
> If you have a 2nd tank, I highly advise moving the neons into that tank. Keep the shrimp in the tank thats already been established.


Are CRS more fearful then RCS when it comes to living with other tankmates? Like are RCS less scared of swimming fish around and come out enjoying the area around them and not hiding unless they have been physically been picked on?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> Are CRS more fearful then RCS when it comes to living with other tankmates? Like are RCS less scared of swimming fish around and come out enjoying the area around them and not hiding unless they have been physically been picked on?


Yes, crystals hide more in a tank with fishes.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I disagree - my RCS and CRS are both out equally. If they're of a certain size beyond predation, they'll all come out.


----------



## jamesren (Aug 27, 2008)

Put CRS into the tank first, like a month. Once they established then put neon in.
Another reason they won't come out is they can found enough food inside. When there are more shrimp and food finished they will come out eventually.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

its all the same I remove all my tetras and my crs are still hiding. Unfortunately, all my tetras died. Yesterday, I put them inside the container with filter I dunno whats the cause


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> its all the same I remove all my tetras and my crs are still hiding. Unfortunately, all my tetras died. Yesterday, I put them inside the container with filter I dunno whats the cause


Sorry to hear that about the neons, very strange... the water you used to fill the container with... was in tank water or tap? same temp?

The CRS will continue to hide for a bit, until they know they are free of Predators. Give them a few days , be patient. If they just finished Molting... they will hide alot more, until the exoskeleton ready to go.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> its all the same I remove all my tetras and my crs are still hiding. Unfortunately, all my tetras died. Yesterday, I put them inside the container with filter I dunno whats the cause


Ups, that's to bad.
Was it cycled (used) filter?


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

My vampire shrimp really hid a lot when I first got them. Now that I know where to look I can always almost find them. I actually really like them even if they take some extra consideration to feed.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

I used biohweel. fresh water from the tap


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

camboy012406 said:


> I used biohweel. fresh water from the tap


You need to dechlorinate your water before you add it to your aquarium.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> I used biohweel. fresh water from the tap


A used filter should be enough.
Neons could be scared, because of a new place. A current from the filter could make trouble for them. Tap water could be noticeable different from tank water (plants eat nitrates, phosphates, potassium, make pH and hardness lower) ...
But in general they had to be fine


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

igor.kanshyn said:


> A used filter should be enough.
> Neons could be scared, because of a new place. A current from the filter could make trouble for them. Tap water could be noticeable different from tank water (plants eat nitrates, phosphates, potassium, make pH and hardness lower) ...
> But in general they had to be fine


If you put something delicate like neons in fresh tap water that hasn't been dechlorinated they'll probably end up as floaters.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Darkside said:


> If you put something delicate like neons in fresh tap water that hasn't been dechlorinated they'll probably end up as floaters.


You know, I was testing my tap water. This is no visible ammonia/nitrites and a small amount of nitrates.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

igor.kanshyn said:


> You know, I was testing my tap water. This is no visible ammonia/nitrites and a small amount of nitrates.


Its the chlorine and the summer dose of chloramine that's toxic. It has nothing to do with the nitrogenous compounds.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Darkside said:


> Its the chlorine and the summer dose of chloramine that's toxic. It has nothing to do with the nitrogenous compounds.


I was under impression that chlorine went out from a water in several minutes.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

igor.kanshyn said:


> I was under impression that chlorine went out from a water in several minutes.


It will dissipate in a day's time with the addition of an air stone. The chloramine in summer tap water needs to be deactivated with a product like prime. Its highly toxic to fish.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Darkside said:


> It will dissipate in a day's time with the addition of an air stone. The chloramine in summer tap water needs to be deactivated with a product like prime. Its highly toxic to fish.


Thank you, it's good to know.


----------



## jamesren (Aug 27, 2008)

Darkside said:


> It will dissipate in a day's time with the addition of an air stone. The chloramine in summer tap water needs to be deactivated with a product like prime. Its highly toxic to fish.


Are they only add chloramine in spring and summer? I tested water there still have ammonia after use prime or aquaplus. only use something like nas2so4(i am not sure) can remove ammonia.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Darkside said:


> It will dissipate in a day's time with the addition of an air stone. The chloramine in summer tap water needs to be deactivated with a product like prime. Its highly toxic to fish.


Are there any conditioners that don't do anything to chloramine?


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

I think they usually only use it during the summer as the heat effects the amount of chlorine that stays in solution. If a conditioner does remove chloramine it will say on the bottle. Seachem prime removes chloramine as well as chlorine from the water. Here's a chart: http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/rev-cond.htm that has some info on it. I'm not sure if its been out-dated.


----------

